# Mail - Utilisation d'une boîte aux lettres intelligente



## Jellybass (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de mener une petite recherche, et je ne trouve pas de réponse à mon problème sous Mail :

J'ai créé une boîte aux lettres intelligente pour y stocker dès leur arrivée les (nombreux) messages provenant de différents forums , afin de désengorger un peu ma boîte de réception. Ça me paraîssait une idée simple, mais ça ne marche pas.  

En effet, Mail transfère correctement dans la BAL intelligente tous les messages répondant aux critères que j'ai entrés, mais _*il laisse une copie de chaque message dans la boîte de réception*_. 

Ça ne m'aide donc pas du tout. Si je dois supprimer manu militari tous ces messages de ma boîte de réception, cette manipulation n'a aucun sens.

J'ai essayé brièvement d'utiliser Automator, mais je ne trouve aucune fonction permettant de supprimer des messages dans Mail.

Que faire ?


----------



## ficelle (19 Novembre 2007)

un dossier intelligent est le résultat d'une recherche dynamique.
tu trouveras le même fonctionnement avec le finder, iphoto ou itunes.
ce que tu veux faire passe par les règles que tu pourras définir dans la rubrique du même nom des préférences de mail.


----------



## Jellybass (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci ficelle, ça fonctionne maintenant.  

Le seul petit inconvénient est que l'icône de Mail dans le dock n'indique plus le nombre de nouveaux messages une fois que ceux-ci ont été déplacés. Mais bon, c'est déjà bien.


----------



## cachouflex (21 Mai 2008)

C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire, mais impossible de trouver "règles". 

Il y a "information du compte", "comportement des BAL", "avancé"et rien pour définir des règles comme pour les boîtes intelligentes.

MAC OSX 10.4.11, 1.42 GHz PowerPC G4, 512 Mo mémoire


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mai 2008)

cachouflex a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai voulu faire, mais impossible de trouver "règles".
> 
> Il y a "information du compte", "comportement des BAL", "avancé"et rien pour définir des règles comme pour les boîtes intelligentes.
> 
> MAC OSX 10.4.11, 1.42 GHz PowerPC G4, 512 Mo mémoire



et dans le menu Mail/preferences..?


----------



## SergeD (21 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
il faut cliquer sur la petite loupe en haut et à droite de la fenêtre pour faire apparaître toutes les options.


----------

